# Low water pressure in outside hose.....



## nick13 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have 2 spigots with garden hoses, one in front and one in back of my house. The one in the back works fine, has good water pressure, but the one in the front has weak pressure. I tried the same sprinkler on both hoses and with the front one, the water only goes 6 or 8 feet high. It is connected to a hose reel, and I checked it for kinks. It's kind of annoying to have to bring the hose from the backyard to water my front lawn when I have one right there. Any ideas of what the problem might be? Thanks.


----------



## Redwood (Jul 19, 2010)

Check at each connection one at a time to see where the flow is lost...

You will probably find something like a clogged strainer on the sprinkler...


----------



## Puddlesx5 (Jul 25, 2010)

It could be you have a 1/2" water line that runs a long distance in the basement causing a 

significant flow restriction in the line also .


----------

